# Onlineverbindung SPS - SIMATIC Windows 7



## BMoeller (12 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe da mal ein Problem, evtl. hat einer schon mal so etwas ähnliches gehabt bzw. es weiss einer eine Lösung.

Seit kurzen bin ich dabei, mein neues Laptop für den täglichen Betrieb einzurichten. 
Auf dem neuen Laptob ist Windows 7 Professional 32Bit (SP1). 
Da das Laptop keine PCMCIA-Karte mehr hat, will ich auf USB bzw. Ethernet Schnittstelle umstellen.
ALs Ethernet-Schnittstelle habe ich mir IBHLink S7++ von IBHSoftec und auch NetLinkPro von Helmholz ausgesucht.
Beide Geräte sind mit der neusten Firmware bestückt.

*Eine Onlineverbindung zur S7 bekomme ich mit beiden nicht aufgebaut.*

Die Adapter befinden sich im gleichen Netz, auch Subnetz wie der Laptop. 
Die Adapter stehen auf DHCP.
Die vom Hersteller genannten Ports TCP 7777, 1099 und auch die Ports für UDP sind in der Firewall als eingehende Ausnahmeregel eingetragen.
Beide Adapter Antworten auf "Ping"
Die Firewall ist deaktiviert. Das Virenprogramm "Microsoft Security Essentials" ist abgeschaltet.
Mit meinem alten Rechner (Windows XP, SP3) kann ich an den Adaptern Einstellungen vornehmen.
Es kann eigentlich nur noch eine Einstellung in Windows 7 sein, aber wo??

Besten Dank schon mal....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 September 2011)

Welche IP-Adresse ist im Treiber parametriert? Stimmt die wirklich mit der über DHCP vergebenen überein?
Welche Fehlermeldung kommt genau an welcher Stelle?


----------



## BMoeller (14 September 2011)

Hallo
war die letzten beiden Tage unterwegs.

Alle Geräte wurden auch schon mal manuell konfiguriert.
PC: 161.71.10.1, 255.255.0.0
Adapter: 161.71.10.100, 255.255.0.0

Jedesmal kann ein Ping zu dem Adapter abgesetzt werden der auch sofort erfolgreich beantwortet wird.

Bei dem IBHLink kann mann eine Router-Adresse angeben.
Wenn die Adapteradresse dort eingegeben wird und anschliessend die Einstellung aufgerufen wird, öffnet das Konfigurationsfenster.
Der Hersteller sagt, diese Verbindung läuft über UDP.

Aber sobald der Adapter über das Einstellungstool im Netz via TCP gesucht werden soll, wird er nicht gefunden. Auch aus Siemens V11 herraus wird keine Verbindung aufgebaut.


----------

